# Indiana Pacers Hall of Fame-Additions and Nominations



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well here is our first batch of Hall of Famers on this board, now it comes for nomination time, each member can nominate 4 people, this process will go on for a month, then we will have the voting for the next two people to be inducted. My votes....

MillerTime
PacersguyUSA
Pacers fan
TLR


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I also vote for

MillerTime
TLR
Pacer fan
PacerguyUSA.

Best of luck to all 4 of you.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yup:

MillerTime
TLR
Pacer fan
PacerguyUSA.


Too bad, it would have been a closer race had Xavier, Ptstyle, and Daunbreakableking stuck around.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Same four as the rest

MillerTime
PacersguyUSA
Pacers fan
TLR


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

ArtestFan
Millertime
Pacers Fan
Pacersguy USA


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*My votes*

ArtestFan
Pacers Fan
TLR
Pacersguy USA


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I would vote for Artestfan, but didn't he say he wasn't posting here anymore?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I think he was talking about not posting on the general boards. I believe he still posts on this Pacer board. And he is my partner in the virtual keeper league.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, well if I hope he posts here more, he is a great poster and it would suck if we lost him from the board.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> I think he was talking about not posting on the general boards. I believe he still posts on this Pacer board. And he is my partner in the virtual keeper league.


Tell him to stop being a baby and to post more here! We're 12-2 for gods sake!


----------



## Pooh (Jun 1, 2003)

I haven't been here in a long while, but that list of nominees is an excellent choice.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

damnit i cant see who the 2 people already in the hall of fame r. could someone tell me??


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> damnit i cant see who the 2 people already in the hall of fame r. could someone tell me??


I'm 99.9% sure that it's Tic and R-Star. 

Xavier would have been in the Hall of Fame if he didn't just disappear out of the blue, he starts tons of great topics and he could respond to any topic with a knowledgeable response. 

He was posting like 10 posts a day and then never came back. It was weird, he didn't come back at all during the season either. Maybe he will return this fall, but i doubt it.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure that it's Tic and R-Star.
> ...


Yup, it's me and R-Star, and you're right about Xavier, if he would've stuck around then this board would've been a lot more active.


----------



## HippieHair33 (Jul 16, 2004)

thx guys, my nominees then are:
Pacers Fan
Jermainiac Fan
ArtestFan
Millertime


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HippieHair33</b>!
> thx guys, my nominees then are:
> Pacers Fan
> Jermainiac Fan
> ...


Ok, ya know I think it's time for a new hall of fame vote, I'll put it up with these 4 guys prolly.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

i vote 4 times for stephen jackson cos he aint getting no love from u cats


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers Fan
PacerguyUSA
R-Star
Stephen Jackson


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

This is great. I've been here a month and I've been nominated twice for the hall of fame. I guess now I have the pressure on me now to fill some pretty big shoes for my career. Thanks for the nominations fellas


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I nominate:

Pacers Fan
pacersguyUSA
MillerTime
Midnight_Marauder


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

my vote goes out to 
MillerTime
TLR
Pacer fan
PacerguyUSA


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I've noticed this thread has been pretty meaningless. Is this something you guys want to keep and/or start up again?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I've noticed this thread has been pretty meaningless. Is this something you guys want to keep and/or start up again?


I think we should just let it stay with who's in it already, and maybe have Larry Legend make some award similar to something in the awards thread or hall of fame on bbb. Each person inducted gets to pick a Pacers # on a jersey with their username. I think we should limit it to 2 people per year depending on the size of the poster population.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I think we should just let it stay with who's in it already, and maybe have Larry Legend make some award similar to something in the awards thread or hall of fame on bbb. Each person inducted gets to pick a Pacers # on a jersey with their username. I think we should limit it to 2 people per year depending on the size of the poster population.



That works for me. Perhaps we should discuss more on when we want to have it go down again. Whatever works for everyone here.


----------

